

Show HN: idle.fm - Spotify playlists based on your Facebook profile - Jim_Neath

idle.fm is an app that looks at the music you have "liked" on Facebook, then builds a playlist on Spotify based on recommendations.<p>I built it in the few hours I have free during the last couple of weeks. There's still a few rough edges (it's quite slow at the mo) but I thought I'd show you guys. It should work on iphones, although there aren't tailored views yet.<p>Do you think it's worth me continuing development? Suggestions, problems?<p>Disclaimer: it posts to your profile when you create a playlist.<p>http://idle.fm
======
ralphc
Have it build a playlist based on music a friend has liked.

------
Jim_Neath
Clicky: <http://idle.fm>

------
gavdraper
looks good, I like the clean design.

